

Show HN: Learn JavaScript and Google Maps API- 4 part video tutorial and sample code - Paul_Dessert

I created a 4 part video tutorial about 10 months ago and published it to YouTube. Figured I&#x27;d share it here. Hopefully it helps some of you.<p>The tutorial takes you through a project from start to finish. Full source code is available for free on GitHub.<p>It covers intermediate JavaScript, the Google Maps v3 API, and the USDA API. It&#x27;s a real world project using two different API&#x27;s.<p>Part 1 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=lVhDux1vmIU<p>Part 2 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ygNn7P-Fas4<p>Part 3 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=vImMDfaqA2A<p>Part 4 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Hv76o8PEKwk<p>Finished project: www.seedtip.com<p>code here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pauldessert&#x2F;SeedTip
======
Paul_Dessert
Also want to mention that it's 100% free. No sign up, up-selling, lead gen
etc...

